# sählätä



## Gavril

Mihin näistä sopii _sählätä_-sana? Jos ei _sählätä _sovi, mitä  olisi parempi vaihtoehto?


_Koripallon hyökkääjä syötti  pallon joukkuetoverille, mutta tämä sähläsi pallon ja se putosi lattiaan_*.

_Maalivahti  sähläsi hetkeksi pallon, mutta lopulla sen piti hallussaan.

Puolustaja  syötti kiekon __hyökkääjälle, mutta tämä sähläsi sen.

Sähläsin jäätelötötterön -- iso tahra jäi paitaani.

Olet __jo  kolmasti __sählännyt tämän tehtävän -- annamme sinulle potkut!

__Epäpätevä  kirurgi sähläsi viillon._


Kiitoksia p.

*Sanotaanko _lattia_ urheilukentästä puhuttaessa, jos  kyseessä on puinen pinta?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Nopeasti puhuttaessa ei aina ehditä ajatella, mikä sana olisi tilanteeseen paras  -  tai edes oikea. Käsittääkseni sählätä-verbi saattaisi esiintyä kaikissa ehdottamissasi tilanteissa joidenkin puheessa. Mikään ei minusta kuulosta täysin mahdottomalta, vaikka en ehkä itse tunkisikaan "sähläämistä" joka paikkaan.

"_Maalivahti  sähläsi hetkeksi pallon, mutta lopulla sen piti  hallussaan."
_Mutta-sanalla alkava lause ei tunnu hyvältä. Itse sanoisin: ... _mutta piti sen lopul*ta* hallussaan._ Tai: _sai sen lopulta haltuunsa._

"_Puolustaja  syötti kiekon __hyökkääjälle, mutta tämä sähläsi  sen."
_Mikäs siinä. Minun mielestäni tilanteen sählääminen on luontevampaa kuin kiekon sählääminen, joten sanoisin: ... _mutta tämä sähläsi tilanteen._ Toisaalta _tämä sähläsi kiekon vastustajalle _kuulostaisi ihan hyvältä.

Lattiasta saatetaan puhua, vaikka kentän pinta olisi muutakin ainetta kuin puuta. Esimerkiksi pöytätennistä saatetaan pelata vaikkapa kivilattialla. _Pallo putosi lattialle_ on silti ihan hyvää suomea.

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Olen samoilla linjoilla. Minulla on sellainen kuva, ettei sählätä-verbiä aina käytetä objektin kanssa. Sählääminen tapahtuu vain ylipäätään, ja mokattu asia esitellään toisessa lauseessa.

_Maalivahti sähläsi ja antoi pallon tulla yläkautta sisään._


----------



## Gavril

Luin juuri HS:issa (linkki),
_
Nuoret ovat häiriköineet kirjastossa lähinnä sähläämällä, meluamalla ja kulkemalla edestakaisin._

Mitä tässä tarkoitetaan sanalla "sählätä"? Tarkoittaakohan, "pudottaa kirjoja lattialle"?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Nuoret ovat häiriköineet kirjastossa lähinnä sähläämällä, meluamalla ja kulkemalla edestakaisin._
> 
> Mitä tässä tarkoitetaan "sählätä"? Tarkoittaakohan, "pudottaa kirjoja lattialle?


Se voi tarkoittaa ihan mitä tahansa huonoa käytöstä. Luultavasti kirjoittaja ei ole itsekään ajatellut mitään tiettyä toimintaa.


----------

